# Coco is a Teenager today!



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Today Coco became a teenager!

His vet says that he hasn't had many chocolate labradors that have reached 13 years of age. 

Coco loves coming out in the R/V with us. His first trip out this year (and ours) will be to the Shepton Mallet show.

His has very bad arthritis of his hips for which he is on permanet medication. Despite this he loves life especially his food. He is on a permanent diet but still weighs 8 stone. I have seen chocolate labs even bigger than him !

Some recent pictures of Coco;


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Invicta said:


> Despite this he loves life especially his food. He is on a permanent diet but still weighs 8 stone.


Typical lab :lol: :lol: :lol:

Congratulations Coco - have a slice of birthday cake!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yea I hope that you have him a nice birthday cake as a special treat. Rolo,s favorite is a nice carrot cake.

Happy birthday to Coco from Rolo


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yea I hope that you have him a nice birthday cake as a special treat. Rolo,s favorite is a nice carrot cake.

Happy birthday to Coco from Rolo


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday CoCo :new-bday: 
From Louis (I will wash up after the party :lol: :lol: )


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY COCO* :new-bday: ccasion4: ccasion6:

Lots of lovely treats today :lol: And lots of pampering :lol:


----------

